# عن علم لبنان!!.."good"



## dodo jojo (25 أغسطس 2010)

*كان أول علم للبنان أبيض اللون تتوسطه شجرة الأرز، وقد اعتمد بعد سقوط الدولة العثمانية. وفي عهد الانتداب الفرنسي، أصبح العلم اللبناني هو نفسه العلم الفرنسي لكن تتوسطه شجرة الأرز الخضراء. أما العلم الحالي فقد ظهر خلال ثورة تشرين الثاني 1943 وتحديدا يوم 11 من نفس الشهر. ورفع لأول مرة على سراي الحكومة الشرعية في قرية بشامون، وأقره البرلمان اللبناني في غرة كانون الأول 1943.



يتكون علم لبنان من قطعة قماش طولها ضعف عرضها، ويقسم طوليا إلى ثلاثة أجزاء، بحيث يكون عرض الجزء الأوسط عرض الجزءين الآخرين معا. أما لون الجزء الأوسط فهو الأبيض، ولون الجزءين الآخرين الأحمر. ويتوسط الجزء الأبيض أرزة خضراء.



يرمز اللون الأحمر إلى دماء الشهداء التي أريقت في ثورة تشرين الثاني 1943. ويرمز اللون الأبيض إلى بياض الثلج الذي يتراكم على جبال لبنان وهو رمز الصفاء والسلام، أما شجرة الأرز التي استمدت من جبل لبنان، فهي ترمز إلى القداسة والخلود والسلام
وأن شاء الله بضل لبنان عامر ومرفوع رايته



(....أسمـى طموحــاتي بعيدة عند أشعة الشَـ م ــسْ 
قد لا أصـل إليها 
لكنني 
أستطيع أن أرفع رأسي وأرى جمالها وأتيقن من وجودها...)*



*يارب الموضوع يكون عجبكم..باااااااااااى..اخوكم dodo jojo..منقول لامانه.*


----------



## Rosetta (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رااااااااائع جدا 
شكرا على المعلومات يا دودو  
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## ارووجة (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا عالمعلومات


----------



## dodo jojo (25 أغسطس 2010)

العفوا يا عسلات


----------



## جيلان (25 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسى يا دودو على المعلومة
استمر ومنتظرين موضوعات اكتر تفيدنا بيها
المسيح يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (25 أغسطس 2010)

برافو يا دودو​
دول بالصورة ابطال الاستقلال

درسنا عنهم بالتاريخ

مشكووووووووووووور يا باشا

شكله ها يتثبت لو وافقت زميلتي

لمدة معينة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (25 أغسطس 2010)

دودو

ممنوع النقل

بس المعلومات دي انا عارفها

هههههههههههههههههههه

مشكور يا دودو باشا


----------



## dodo jojo (25 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> برافو يا دودو​
> دول بالصورة ابطال الاستقلال
> 
> درسنا عنهم بالتاريخ
> ...



شكرا يا عسل للمرور..سياريت يتثبت لفتره..اكون شااااااكر جدا


----------



## dodo jojo (25 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> دودو
> 
> ممنوع النقل
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (25 أغسطس 2010)

ماشى يا زومل يُثبت لمدة اسبوع


----------



## dodo jojo (25 أغسطس 2010)

هيييييييييييييييييه


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2010)

> *يرمز اللون الأحمر إلى دماء الشهداء التي أريقت في ثورة تشرين الثاني 1943. ويرمز اللون الأبيض إلى بياض الثلج الذي يتراكم على جبال لبنان وهو رمز الصفاء والسلام، أما شجرة الأرز التي استمدت من جبل لبنان، فهي ترمز إلى القداسة والخلود والسلام
> وأن شاء الله بضل لبنان عامر ومرفوع رايته
> *




مكنتش اعرف غير رمز شجر الارز

شكرا دودو للمعلومات الحلوة​​​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أغسطس 2010)

*تمام

الزميلة كويسة شفت يا دودو

هههههههههههههههههههه

لوحطها عرفت بالقصة

*


----------



## dodo jojo (25 أغسطس 2010)

العفوا يا عسل


----------



## dodo jojo (25 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *تمام
> 
> الزميلة كويسة شفت يا دودو
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

*معلومات حلوه وجديده

شكرا ليك دودو

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## dodo jojo (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا مايكل


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2010)

*

شكرا 

للموضوع الرائع  


الرب يبارككم

*​


----------



## dodo jojo (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا نهيسى


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (26 أغسطس 2010)

راااائع جدا جدا 

مشكوررررريا دودو

على المعلومات الجميلة جدا

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا كتييييييييير نور*


----------

